# can anyone help sex my KSB?



## mabelroni (2 mo ago)

I recently just picked up an anery KSB. The tail to me looks male but I went over with my thumb several times and I don’t feel any hemipenes. can i got other opinions, i had 3 people tell me it could be female


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

From that one photo it's impossible to say.
If you could post further photos, showing full body, and provide details such as age and length, this may help.
I would also advise NOT to pop u less you have been taught in person by someone experienced in the technique.


----------



## mabelroni (2 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> From that one photo it's impossible to say.
> If you could post further photos, showing full body, and provide details such as age and length, this may help.
> I would also advise NOT to pop u less you have been taught in person by someone experienced in the technique.


this is the best photos i have of its length, it’s probably around 8-10 inches long, definitely young, i don’t know it’s exact age


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

An educated guess is male. Tail length is about right for a male at that size. If you look closely at the cloaca you can also see a pair of spurs.
Knowing the age would help. If it's around 2 years old you can safely assume it's adult, and would then definitely be male based on it's size.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I agree that it looks male, though the best way to know for sure is to get someone experienced to probe it for you.


----------



## The1972 (Sep 10, 2021)

Yeah looks to be male, females taper much sharper and are shorter than males, from your picture it's a long thick tail, classic male shape


----------

